
"JAMstack Architecture" Gatsby MDX Slides - iamskok
https://github.com/iamskok/jamstack-gatsby-mdx-deck
======
iamskok
[https://github.com/iamskok/jamstack.systems](https://github.com/iamskok/jamstack.systems)
is the presentation about fast, secure and dynamic sites built with
JavaScript, APIs, and prerendered Markup served without web servers.

